# Camp site postings



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I didnt put up any pictures with my recomendations but showed the WebSite of the Camping or local community involved as i thought this would be more usefull (and i havnt read the instructions yet on how to uplift a photo).
However my one eagle eye has spoted that these web addresses are not included in the listings.

I dont do technical,just pick holes, but can this be adjusted as it would be the means to display a lot of information.

I like PeeJay's site with the storks.I think Bite Me would as well.


----------

